# Denon AVR-X5200W vs. Marantz SR7009



## MLGamer (Feb 10, 2013)

All,

I am purchasing a Klipsch RF-7 II Home Theater System. Now that this decision has been made, I am moving on to the receiver. Two recommendations made to me (more than once) was either the Denon AVR-X5200W or the Marantz SR7009. I did a side by side comparison (click here) on the Crutchfield website and found few differences in the two units. I would appreciate you chiming in on your favorite, even if it is not listed in this post. Thanks!

Matthew


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Pretty much can't go wrong either way. Either of them have more than enough power to drive the speakers you are looking at. Personally I'd probably go with the Marantz for two reasons; 1. Multi channel analog inputs. 2. The Marantz looks better. I'd also look at Accessories4less and save a little money.


----------



## MLGamer (Feb 10, 2013)

nova said:


> Pretty much can't go wrong either way. Either of them have more than enough power to drive the speakers you are looking at. Personally I'd probably go with the Marantz for two reasons; 1. Multi channel analog inputs. 2. The Marantz looks better. I'd also look at Accessories4less and save a little money.


Thanks for the information. I am working this thread in two different forums and the answer has been the same for both. BTW, thanks for the tip on where to buy. I have one bid in that came back at $1600. I will see what Accessories4less comes up with.

Matthew


----------



## Steeve-O (Dec 3, 2010)

What I've read numerous time is that Denon and Marantz is made by the same compagny. Usually Marantz are slightly more oriented toward music listening (hence why it can read HDMA audio format) and Denon is usually more oriented toward home theater. They are still two AVR so their main purpose is home theater purpose.

They are two great AVR, the Denon has more power per channel on paper and the Marantz has HDMA. The other spec are quite identical, what is more important for you will determine your choice.

I have a Denon AVR X3000 and I love it.


----------



## MLGamer (Feb 10, 2013)

Steeve-O said:


> What I've read numerous time is that Denon and Marantz is made by the same compagny. Usually Marantz are slightly more oriented toward music listening (hence why it can read HDMA audio format) and Denon is usually more oriented toward home theater. They are still two AVR so their main purpose is home theater purpose.
> 
> They are two great AVR, the Denon has more power per channel on paper and the Marantz has HDMA. The other spec are quite identical, what is more important for you will determine your choice.
> 
> I have a Denon AVR X3000 and I love it.


Hey STEEEEVVVVEEEE-O. Happy holidays. I made my decision based on the feedback of two separate forum sites. And the winner to me, while they are nearly identical, was the SR7009. Now, to find the best price. My Klipsch RF-7 II Home Theater System came in LOW from a certified Klipsch dealer at $4250! However, there price for the Marantz was provided with only a $300 discount so the hunt is on for the best price. I am not cheap but there is something about the aroma of a good deal that is hypnotizing. MORE TO COME!


----------



## tashspop (Dec 2, 2008)

Hit up sponsored dealer on the forum for some quotes


----------



## MLGamer (Feb 10, 2013)

tashspop said:


> Hit up sponsored dealer on the forum for some quotes


Hey tashspop,

I have run the gamut on online and local dealerships. The Klipsch estimate, at $4250, was the best by far. In fact, I had one competitor tell me that it is the one to go with. On the Marantz SR7009, I found everyone hovering around $1699. Finally, I saved a few bucks with a bid of $1639. I am going with that one. Now its on to the easier task of hitting Monoprice for all the cabling. I have also identified all of the soundproof components that will dress the area. This has been a wonderful learning process and people such as yourself on this forum have been a terrific help. In a separate post in a separate area, I will list my acoustical aspects of the room for everyone's consideration and review.

Thanks for your input!

Matthew


----------

